# Email in JS senden



## gulo92 (12. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Javascript Funktion die ich ein wenig an meine Bedürfnisse anpassen will ...
Momentan sieht die Code-Stelle so aus und schreibt den entsprechenden Text unten im Browserfenster:


```
function processMouseOver() {
log("IFrame mouse >> OVER << detected.");
isOverIFrame = true;
}
```

Statt der Funktion mit log() möchte ich aber lieber eine Email senden mit diesem Inhalt .. nur weiß ich nciht wie man das bei JavaScript in diesem Fall am besten löst ...

Danke


----------



## Parantatatam (12. Februar 2012)

Um ehrlich zu sein: das geht nicht. Also nicht alleine mit Javascript. Du musst das Ganze schon via AJAX oder anderer asynchroner Techniken an ein serverseitiges Skript schicken, das dann die E-Mail versendet.


----------



## gulo92 (12. Februar 2012)

wäre es denn möglich, die Stelle mit PHP zu ersetzen? Was wäre am sinnvollsten?


----------



## Parantatatam (12. Februar 2012)

Wie jetzt? Du sendest einfach die Daten aus den Eingabefeldern an ein PHP-Skript, das dann die Daten entgegen nimmt und als E-Mail versendet.


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (12. Februar 2012)

Hi,

eine Tutorial zu PHP-Formmailer gibts bei selfHTML (klick)


----------



## gulo92 (12. Februar 2012)

.. danke  aber wie bekomm ich die variable bzw. den inhalt sauber von js in den php mailer?


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (12. Februar 2012)

Hi,

JS braust du dazu gar nicht!

Wenn du eine Formular hast:

```
<form action="naechsteSeite.php" method="post">
    <input type="text" name="betreff" />
    <input type="submit" value="Absenden" />
</form>
```
kannst du in naechsteSeite.php auf

```
$_POST['betreff']
```
zugreifen.
Du siehst:
*action* ist die Seite die aufgerufen wird,
*method* das Array,
und *name* der Inex des jewailigen inputs.


----------



## gulo92 (12. Februar 2012)

Hi, danke aber so mein ich das ni ...

Momentan sieht die Code stelle so aus: 

```
function processMouseOver() { 
log("Wurde aufgerufen"); 
isOverIFrame = true; 
}
```

Da steht dann halt der Text "wurde aufgerufen" in der Box auf der Webseite.. wenn ich den Text aber nicht auf der Seite sehen will, sondern per Email an mich senden will, wie mach ich das dann?


----------

